# NEC RD 369E projector with purple screen



## Pauline27454 (Aug 9, 2008)

I have an NEC RD 369E projector and just recently it has developed a progressive purple tint to the picture. I have replaced the bulb but to no avail. The screen starts off ok but with a slight purple stripe at the top of the screeen but after a while the whole picture has a distinct purple haze. Can anyone help?


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

First of all welcome to TSF. :wave:

Is it a DLP projector? (The number you gave is not in the NEC list of projectors from their SITE )

If its a DLP then it could be the color wheel is shot. I'm not familiar with projectors so I'm not sure if that's something you can replace yourself or it has to go into the shop?


----------



## Pauline27454 (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks for your prompt reply. Pretty sure it is a DLP but will check. Looks like its going to be a lot less bother to just replace the whole thing


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Pauline27454 said:


> Looks like its going to be a lot less bother to just replace the whole thing


It might not be that difficult. I'd contact NEC and see if you can talk to a tech. Or, get them to point you to an repair shop and ask them...


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

All my Googling keeps pointing me to just the stupid remote control for this unit. It sounds like it's an LCD and my guess is the LCD is getting too warm.


----------



## Pauline27454 (Aug 9, 2008)

Yep, my Googling gave me the same results. Must admit the purple haze does get worse the longer the projector is on, but there is a distinct line when I first switch it on. Thanks for the help.


----------



## lucybaby (Aug 1, 2009)

Are you sure this is the correct model no. beacuse when iam searching only manage to find some remote control?????? What are you using man


----------

